

How MIT Became the Most Important University in the World - eb007
http://www.bostonmagazine.com/articles/2012/10/mit-important-university-world-harvard/

======
intev
No mention of Stanford?
[http://news.stanford.edu/news/2012/october/innovation-
econom...](http://news.stanford.edu/news/2012/october/innovation-economic-
impact-102412.html)

------
drallison
Significant, yes. Most important, not established.

------
mathattack
Interesting that they also took a stab at Harvard, pointing out that Gates and
Zuckerberg had to leave to fulfill their ambitions.

------
guylhem
Through hard work and continuous innovation. Scientific innovation is
necessary for long term growth.

------
twiceaday
*Citation needed

